# Coffee cart almost complete...



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

The cart is almost complete!

Almost time to ditch the Ashbeck bottles and set up the inline filter!


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice!

Recognise those non-uk sockets on the extension box!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks fab! Have you got plans for what's moving in where your bottles currently are?


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks lovely! Are you left handed by any chance? Might be a strange question but your set up is like mine but flipped


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Gavin said:


> Looks lovely! Are you left handed by any chance? Might be a strange question but your set up is like mine but flipped


 No I am not - I am right-handed, but I have always had the grinder on the LHS.

I hold the handle in my left hand to grind, freeing up my right hand to distribute & tamp.

One tamped, I then transfer the handle to my right hand to attach to the group head.

The way the group handle attaches to the brew head means it is easier to stand slightly to the left/offset when giving it a half turn towards me to lock.

Interesting question as I have never actually sat back and analysed it. It is just my workflow and what I have gotten used to since new.

When it came out of the box in my first house, the orientation was the same. Part of this is because the new machine went on the RHS end of a kitchen bench. For space reasons it just made sense for the bulkiest item to sit furthest along the RHS bench edge. So I have basically gotten used to having the grinder on the LHS and have just stuck with it! Swapping the orientation would just feel a little strange.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Missy said:


> Looks fab! Have you got plans for what's moving in where your bottles currently are?


 Missy - no I don't ...a stock of BWT/Brita filter cartridges perhaps?

I buy coffee by the 2kg bag and that typically lasts us a month on average. So it just doesn't make sense filling that with beans that'll go stale. The significant other drinks oat milks so they will probably go there when I buy them by the bulk pack from costco.

Failing that, perhaps it can be green bean storage for the day the home roaster comes along.............

T


----------

